

Golang-weekly: Weekly curated list of Go news. - x0t
http://golangweekly.com

======
fcambus
I'm looking forward to read the first edition!

I agree with the other posters though, it would be nice to have at least an
RSS feed and a Twitter account to be notified about new issues.

~~~
x0t
As previously mentioned, Google Groups has an RSS feed. I'll look into a
Twitter account.

------
Tyr42
I think you should really have an rss feed, or at least make it easier to find
it if you don't have one. ctrl+f, rss doesn't find anything.

~~~
nine_k
The feeds are there: <https://groups.google.com/group/golang-
weekly/feeds?hl=en>

RSS or Atom, for you to choose. Worked with Google Reader for me.

------
sswezey
This would be nicer if this was a website or blog and not a google group. I'd
like to be able to read it without having to login to Google.

~~~
nine_k
You can read the group without logging in. You cannot post and comment
anonymously, though, which sort of makes sense for a curated group.

------
x0t
The main page has been updated with a FAQ to address some of the questions
that keep coming up.

